# Check out what I did to my MSP model



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

It looks better at night.
http://www.superford.org/registry/vehicles/users/4426/2740/2wigwags.wmv


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

LOL I saw an MSP car a few weeks ago with no brakelights now that was scary. :shock:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You're scary. :wink:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That Rawks unk: 

Scott :beer:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

MPD71 said:


> You're scary. :wink:


yUP  Some people say I have way too much time on my hands LOL.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

dmackack said:


> MPD71 said:
> 
> 
> > You're scary. :wink:
> ...


You said it dude! :wink: I guess everyone has a hobby...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Quite honestly I think it is a constructive form of recreation for anyone.
Now install sirens etc!
8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I like it! just don't have the skill or patients to sit down and tackle that type of hobby. Maybe when the kids get a little older.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Now get it to do this....anybody for a little techno

http://www.policesquads.com/videos/College_of_DuPage.wmv


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Im working on it lol They have a little gadget out now that the kids use when they go out to the clubs thats looks like somthing I could take apart and add to my models.


----------



## patsfan (May 7, 2002)

Dmackack, 

Does your mom let you set up all those traffic scenes in the house or do you have to go out to the garage?

Milk and cookies anyone? Its bed time.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

lol  im alot older than living wih parents lol .


----------

